# Query about rhinoplastic blank.



## sanyalsoumitra (Aug 6, 2017)

I have recently used several types of pen blanks bought from UK and USA sites including acrylics, rhinoplastic and polyresin materials. 

Acrylics are distinct from the others two acc to the machining property , strength and smell during cutting.

But polyresin and rhinoplastic blanks seemed to show closed similarity in the way they respond to machining , strength and the smell.

My question is - are polyresin and rhinoplastic just same material sold in different names?

Someone kindly let me know?

Also in the acrylics, is Kirinite just a brand-name or a different material class?


----------



## magpens (Aug 6, 2017)

I believe Kirinite is a different "material class".

I also believe that Rhinoplastic is different from polyresin (PR, as we call it). . Rhino might be a brand name, and Rhinoplastic is more brittle than many other plastics. . It does typically produce a more brilliant finish.

I stand to be corrected on these statements.

All have some similarities in their chemical makeup, of course.


----------



## dthayer (Aug 6, 2017)

This would be a great subject for a library article.


----------



## Monty (Aug 6, 2017)

magpens said:


> I believe Kirinite is a different "material class".
> 
> I also believe that Rhinoplastic is different from polyresin (PR, as we call it). . Rhino might be a brand name, and Rhinoplastic is more brittle than many other plastics. . It does typically produce a more brilliant finish.
> 
> ...



Sounds very similar to the Inlace Acrylester blanks sold by Wood Turningz.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 6, 2017)

Sonny read the post below especially comments from Sylvanite (Eric) as he identifies/clarifies a lot of different "plastics". Some real good info that he shares and is worthy of including as a library article.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/not-all-plastics-acrylic-148328/index3.html


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 6, 2017)

Monty said:


> magpens said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Kirinite is a different "material class".
> ...




Because I am NOT a chemist, I avoid threads like this, usually.  But, as a rather experienced turner of plastics, I can tell you there is a world of difference between inlace acrylester and ANY other plastic I have turned.

From our experience in pouring polyresins, although it was years ago, I BELIEVE Inlace Acrylester uses more mepk (activator), making it more brittle than anything else I have turned.


----------



## Sylvanite (Aug 6, 2017)

I have not used Rhinoplastic nor Inlace Acrylester (I prefer to pour and turn my own blanks), but it is my understanding that both are made from Polyester Resin.

Kirinite is advertised as acrylic.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## More4dan (Aug 6, 2017)

I've turned both Rhino plastic and Inlace acrylester. While similar the Rhino plastic seems more forgiving, not as brittle.  They both finish and polish to a very smooth bright finish.  The Rhino plastic I've turned has been opaque not requiring painting of the hole.  When I have to make a pen in a hurry, Rhino plastic to the rescue.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 7, 2017)

Rhinoplastic is PR. Not silmar 41 but their own formula.


----------

